# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos zum letzten Film der Reihe machen Lust auf mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos zum letzten Film der Reihe machen Lust auf mehr*

						Disney hat während der hauseigenen Expo D23 neue Infohappen zum neunten und letzten Teil der Skywalker-Saga, Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers, preisgegeben. Neben exklusiven Szenen aus dem Film gibt es ein neues Poster zu bewundern. Zusammen mit einigen Darsteller stand auch J. J. Abrams auf der Bühne, um die Bedeutung der Rolle von Leia hervorzuheben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neue Infos zum letzten Film der Reihe machen Lust auf mehr*


----------



## empy (26. August 2019)

Lust auf weniger ist auch irgendwie nicht so drin. Wenn ich meinem Ich von vor 15-20 Jahren erzählt hätte, dass mich Star Wars irgendwann mal so kalt lassen würde, hätte ich mich für verrückt erklärt. Filme von Disney, Spiele von EA, na schönen Dank auch...

Immerhin habe ich die wenigsten Bücher schon gelesen und hätte da noch was vor mir. Kanon, Unkanon und wenn schon.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2019)

Wenn ich sehe was Disney mit Star Wars macht bekomme ich schon Lust, Lust zu kotzen! 
Ganz ehrlich, lasst Star Wars in Würde sterben oder gebt George Lucas wieder die Zügel in die Hand. Ich glaube kaum dass ihm gefällt, was Disney da mit seinem Lebenswerk veranstaltet.


----------



## thrustno1 (26. August 2019)

Selbst wenn der Film ganz brauchbar wird nützt das nicht das es als Trilogie aufgebaut ist und da die ersten beiden Schon Mist waren.......


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (26. August 2019)

"Neue Infos zum letzten Film der Reihe machen Lust auf mehr"

Bei wem?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> gebt George Lucas wieder die Zügel in die Hand. Ich glaube kaum dass ihm gefällt, was Disney da mit seinem Lebenswerk veranstaltet.



Gefällt ihm nicht. Nützt jetzt aber nichts mehr. 
Eine "Pflicht zur Nutzung des bisherigen Materials" (z.B. Expanded Universe), hätte man wohl vor der Übernahme durch Disney explizit in die Verträge schreiben müssen.


----------



## Berky (26. August 2019)

Wow...was für ein Trailer!  Ich bin zuversichtlich seit dem bekannt ist, das Abrams das Ruder wieder übernimmt.


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2019)

Geile Überschrift & geile "News". Wer hat die eigentlich geschrieben? PCGH oder die PR-Abteilung von Disney? Nach dem lesen vermute ich letzteres.


----------



## Helmi-87 (26. August 2019)

Also, ich weiß nicht. Episode 8 war ja irgendwie der „Knaller“. Ballistische Flugbahnen von Lasergeschossen im Weltraum und so ein Quatsch. Das kann ja nur noch schlimmer werden. Angucken werde ich ihn mir trotzdem, wie alle anderen auch, die immer rummeckern.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2019)

Ich werde ihn mir wohl auch angucken (weil ein Freund da mit mir unbedingt rein will) aber ich erwarte fast nichts mehr.

Mehr Erwartungen habe ich dagegen in die "The Mandelorian" und "Obi Wan" Serien.
Und eventuell noch andere Spin Offs welche im Kino kommen.


----------



## Helmi-87 (26. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn mir wohl auch angucken (weil ein Freund da mit mir unbedingt rein will) aber ich erwarte fast nichts mehr.
> 
> Mehr Erwartungen habe ich dagegen in die "The Mandelorian" und "Obi Wan" Serien.
> Und eventuell noch andere Spin Offs welche im Kino kommen.



Ich fand den Han Solo Film eigentlich ganz gut. Die Obi Wan Serie könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Echo321 (26. August 2019)

Ein .. Doppel ... Licht ... Schwert ?!? Nicht im Sinne eines Kampfstabs / Bo sondern eine geteilte "Klinge" ? Echt jetzt ? 

Kylo Rens Schwert war schon Mist ... Blödsinn .. ätzend passend zum Träger. 

Das dann noch Kylo und Rey gegeneinander kämpfen enttäuscht mich schon fast. Ich hatte nach dem misslungenen Teil 8 eigentlich erwartet das die beiden super-duper Geschwister werden und zusammen dann irgendeinen Oberbösen töten der aus dem Nichts auftaucht (ist ja keiner mehr über .. Danke Rian Johnson !!)  

Hoffentlich hat Rey genügend Duracell Batterien eingepackt. Nach dem Treibstoffproblem in Episode 8 geht nun bestimmt den Lichtschwertern der Saft aus


----------



## colormix (27. August 2019)

Oft  sind  leider Neu Auflagen schlechter wie Alte  z.b.  
hoffentlich hat   man hier  nicht die gleichen Fehler  gemacht .


----------



## Zuriko (27. August 2019)

Nach "Last Jedi" kann es nicht mehr schlechter werden. Wie konnte man einem Nobody (Im Verhältnis zur Marke Star Wars) wie Rian Johnson nur so freie Hand lassen? Der wollte mit Traditionen brechen, hat es aber echt übertrieben. J.J darf die Suppe nun auslöffeln. Der Trailer sieht ganz ok aus, aber ich fand auch J.Js Recycling mit dem neuen Todesstern ätzend. Daher erwarte ich einfach mal nichts mehr und bin erstaunt, dass Episode 1-3 auf einmal in einem völlig neuen Licht erscheinen, mit all ihren Fehlern, es war wenigstens noch Star Wars.


----------



## empy (27. August 2019)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Nach "Last Jedi" kann es nicht mehr schlechter werden.



Und Jar Jar Abrams so: "Halt mein Bier!"


----------



## dada82 (27. August 2019)

Geilo wie der Redakteur in 3 Englischen Worten einen ganzen Satz interpretiert.

Naja ich verstehe am Ende "HERE IT ENDS" -> "Hier endet es!"
und nicht
Wir hören Imperator Palpatine sagen: "Jetzt hat dein Weg ein Ende gefunden" was auf Englisch -> "Now your way has come to an end" wäre.

Wobei Sie Palpatine etwas bessere Aussprache beibringen sollten/ könnten


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Lust auf weniger ist auch irgendwie nicht so drin. Wenn ich meinem Ich von vor 15-20 Jahren erzählt hätte, dass mich Star Wars irgendwann mal so kalt lassen würde, hätte ich mich für verrückt erklärt. Filme von Disney, Spiele von EA, na schönen Dank auch...
> 
> Immerhin habe ich die wenigsten Bücher schon gelesen und hätte da noch was vor mir. Kanon, Unkanon und wenn schon.



Das eigentlich schlimme daran ist ja das sogar die Geschichte von EA's SW:TOR (vor allem in Fallen Empire und Eternal Throne) um Lichtschwertlängen besser ist und deutlich mehr Star Wars Feeling aufkommt als in Episode 8.


----------



## empy (27. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das eigentlich schlimme daran ist ja das sogar die Geschichte von EA's SW:TOR (vor allem in Fallen Empire und Eternal Throne) um Lichtschwertlängen besser ist und deutlich mehr Star Wars Feeling aufkommt als in Episode 8.



SWTOR habe ich nie gespielt, aber mir fallen so Sachen wie Jedi Knights oder KoTOR ein. Ist schon erstaunlich, gerade im Fall von KoTOR, dass es die Autoren und Designer geschafft haben, etwas im Star-Wars-Universum zu einer komplett anderen Zeit hochzuziehen, was sich tatsächlich wie Star Wars anfühlt, während Disney an einer einfachen, glaubwürdigen Fortsetzung der Story nach Episode VI so kläglich scheitert. Es hätte Milliarden Möglichkeiten gegeben, wie der jetzige Unkanon beweist, insbesondere z.B. eben Jedi Academy. Aber neeein... Es muss ein Quasinaziregime mit Mickymousestormtroopern sein und man muss die gesamte Physik des Universums neu erfinden. "Zerfinden" wäre wohl noch das bessere Wort dafür.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

empy schrieb:


> SWTOR habe ich nie gespielt, aber mir fallen so Sachen wie Jedi Knights oder KoTOR ein. Ist schon erstaunlich, gerade im Fall von KoTOR, dass es die Autoren und Designer geschafft haben, etwas im Star-Wars-Universum zu einer komplett anderen Zeit hochzuziehen, was sich tatsächlich wie Star Wars anfühlt, während Disney an einer einfachen, glaubwürdigen Fortsetzung der Story nach Episode VI so kläglich scheitert. Es hätte Milliarden Möglichkeiten gegeben, wie der jetzige Unkanon beweist, insbesondere z.B. eben Jedi Academy. Aber neeein... Es muss ein Quasinaziregime mit Mickymousestormtroopern sein und man muss die gesamte Physik des Universums neu erfinden. "Zerfinden" wäre wohl noch das bessere Wort dafür.



Solltest SWTOR mal spielen, die Geschichte ist für ein MMO recht solide und auch F2P problemlos durchspielbar, selbst wenn man sonst nicht unbedingt Interesse an dem Rest vom MMO hat.

Ansonsten, das Imperium hat schon in Episode IV bis VI seine darstellerischen Anleihen vom Dritten Reich gehabt, da hat nicht erst Episode 8 mit angefangen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten, das Imperium hat schon in Episode IV bis VI seine darstellerischen Anleihen vom Dritten Reich gehabt, da hat nicht erst Episode 8 mit angefangen.



Drittes Reicht? War das nicht Ost West Konflikt?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Drittes Reicht? War das nicht Ost West Konflikt?



Das Imperium orientiert sich definitiv mehr am Dritten Reich (Rassismus gegen Nichtmenschen [nur Menschen haben im Grunde, bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen, überhaupt Perspektiven im System in Führungspositionen zu gelangen], stark ausgeprägter Militarismus und Patriotismus, gewaltsame Masaker gegen Andersdenkende [Vernichtung von ganzen Planeten inkls. Bevölkerung, siehe Episode 4], omnipräsenter Geheimdienst, Folter und Straflager, ein Führer Prinzip auf Lebenszeit, Aufteilung der Gebiete in Sektoren mit Moffs als Verwalter und Willen von Pelpertine [Gaue und Gauleiter Prinzip], usw & usf).

Ost-West Konflikt hattest du mehr in Star Trek.


----------



## empy (28. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten, das Imperium hat schon in Episode IV bis VI seine darstellerischen Anleihen vom Dritten Reich gehabt, da hat nicht erst Episode 8 mit angefangen.



Das ist wohl wahr, aber bis dahin war es halt nicht so dermaßen plump.


----------



## facehugger (28. August 2019)

Ich bin... zerteilter Meinung

Gruß


----------

